
Google removes options to always show www in the Chrome browser's address bar - freetonik
https://www.ghacks.net/2019/12/13/google-removes-options-to-always-show-www-in-the-chrome-browsers-address-bar/
======
usr1106
That might be Google's dream: Remove URLs completely from the user's
awareness. Let them use Google search to navigate the web. And make Web site
owner pay to Google Adwords to make their site addressable. Of course the www
is just a minor step into that direction, but still a step into a worrying
direction.

~~~
RL_Quine
URLs are already removed from search in some locations.

------
JJarrard
I don't know if it's related.. but Twitter removes www. from tweets. Seeing as
I don't have a wildcard SSL cert, I can't post my website URL on twitter as it
leads to [http://website.x](http://website.x)

------
egberts1
Not the brightest move on Google’s part.

